# I'm so sad, my poor ta. Help?



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

My Leucs laid four eggs 2 Fridays ago and only one of them turned into a tad. Last night he broke out of his egg so I scooped him out very gently and put the little guy in a container with some more water (distilled) and a little algae. He mostly sat on the bottom but looked like he was fine. This morning I got up and checked on him. I think he's dead. He's not moving at all even when I jiggle the cup a little. My question is... What did I do wrong? Was I suppose to leave him in the old container with barely any water? Was it too cold? Help please. Im so upset over my first little tad.....................Sara


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

It may not be dead. In my experience with azureus, tads show very little activity in the first few days. However, it is at the most delicate stage of development so it is possible that it may have died.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Was the new water that you moved it into the same temp as the container it came from? If the temps where too far apart that may have done something?


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

I believe it was. The new water was in a milk jug that I kept in the same room in the same area. I put the tad in about half an inch of water. Do you think maybe it was too deep and he was too weak to go up and get air?


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Sounds like the water temp was fine. No, I don't think that was too much water. I often times put in about an inch so I'am not sure what the problem was. 

Are the eggs layed in a petri dish? For future times you could add a little water to the petri dish and keep the tad in there for a couple days before moving them. 

I really don't know what the problem was, seems like you did everything normal.


----------



## trinacliff (Aug 9, 2004)

Alot of times, tads just out of the egg are not active at all and can look dead. In most cases, the tad is acting fine within a few days. Give it some time, and see what happens.

Kristen


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

turn the containers on its side lightly so that he starts to roll, he will lightly flick his tail if hes alive (sometimes not thoough) to try and stay upright also i wouldnt add food for him till hes about 4 or 5 days old i just put an oak leaf chunk in with them because algea and other food seems to make them more likely to grow a fungus on their mouth and kill them


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

if only one of the four eggs made it to the tadpole stage, it is possible they just weren't very strong to begin with. is this the first clutch from those frogs? sometimes it take a few clutches before they get it right. good luck! i hope it makes it for you.


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

I just got home from work and tried the rolling thing. Nothing.  I really do think he's dead. He's not even a dark color anymore, he looks a little whitish. I guess I can wait and see, but my hope is pretty much gone. Yes, it was these frogs first clutch. I guess they might just be weak. Although that tad was very squirmy while in the egg. I was sure he would be the one to make it. I guess I will just have to wait for more clutches. Still mourning my first tad though..........Sara


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

yeah, sounds like he's toast. they break down fairly fast once they die. don't worry though, you'll get plenty of good ones. my imis just started breeding again after a long hiatus and i've lost the first few tads that just die after about 3 days so it just happens sometimes


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks everybody. I do feel a bit better knowing that I didnt kill him. I guess he was just weak. Hopefully I will get some more eggs soon.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Sometimes tads just aren't strong enough even from experienced breeding pairs. Your best bet is to leave them in the petri dish for 1-3 days post hatching to allow them to finish absorbing the remaining yolk. At this point they will be more active and can swim actively. I use a turkey baster to gently siphon the tads up and place them in their final housing.

Good luck with future clutches!

Bill


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

elmoisfive said:


> I use a turkey baster to gently siphon the tads up and place them in their final housing.


me to i never could get the hang of using a spoon for them but the turkey baster is real easy


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I would not used distilled water to raise tads in, I think spring water is a much better alternative.


----------

